# stinky powder



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone use H322 powder on here? I have one question... Has anyone elses shots smell like nasty fart or just a nasty smell. I shot today and it was a horrible smell. :sniper: :koolaid:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

How old is your powder? Does it have an acidic smell in the can?

Seriously have never ran into this, and I was thinking you were having some degrading powder issues.

Unless you had some nasty chili the night before?


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

hahaha sorry no chili but umm no therre is no acidic smell in the can and it is brand new powder idk if it was just me or what but it stunk. I mean everything shot great and stuff :beer: = uke:


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

22-250 hunter said:


> Does anyone use H322 powder on here? I have one question... Has anyone elses shots smell like nasty fart or just a nasty smell. I shot today and it was a horrible smell. :sniper: :koolaid:


Mate, this is completely normal, it's the combination of powder and primer that makes it smell 'farty', a lot of powders do this, especially Hodgdon powders, it's an 'egg fart' smell, right? HaHaHa!
Forget the ear plugs, you need a nose plug!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks yea it stinks bad. and ill do that next time with the nose plugs


----------

